# AKC Advanced Tricks Title



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm going to start throwing in a trick a week(ish) as I train Logan for novice rally and we continue his agility training -- just for fun -- he loves learning tricks.

Questions:

1. If I did circle right/circle left with a lure for novice, is is reusable without a lure as a more advanced version?

2. For handler's choice (I've never done one) is it anything goes/choose what you want? Can I use these? 1) Agility jump plus A-frame combo, 2) Agility jump plus tunnel? Should I string more obstacles together for it to be considered advance? Can I use agility stuff at all?

He already knows several of the advanced items and I could kick myself for using "walking while leaving through legs" as an intermediate. I didn't know it was an advanced trick. He loves doing it. 🤪

Thanks!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> I'm going to start throwing in a trick a week(ish) as I train Logan for novice rally and we continue his agility training -- just for fun -- he loves learning tricks.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


I am an evaluator so I can answer these for you. 

1. Tricks may not be reused later. It is not up to the evaluator to decide if a trick has been reused. We do not keep records but AKC does. You can always send an email to the CGC department to verify. 

2. You can not use agility or obedience equipment. You can make your own equipment that is similar. Like maybe weave through fenceposts or tiny fake trees. Get creative!

Keep a record of the tricks he has done. When you get to Elite, you can reuse some of your tricks. The rules are on the website.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Abeille said:


> I am an evaluator so I can answer these for you.
> 
> 1. Tricks may not be reused later. It is not up to the evaluator to decide if a trick has been reused. We do not keep records but AKC does. You can always send an email to the CGC department to verify.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Someone told me agility stuff counted so I’m glad I asked. I guess handler’s choice can be whatever I come up with? Interesting.

As for same trick, I think having a dog spin luring is much different from getting them to spin with no lure. We did spin with lure for novice. But,again, thanks for the information.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! Someone told me agility stuff counted so I’m glad I asked. I guess handler’s choice can be whatever I come up with? Interesting.
> 
> As for same trick, I think having a dog spin luring is much different from getting them to spin with no lure. We did spin with lure for novice. But,again, thanks for the information.


For handlers choice, I asked my evaluator (who’s also one of my trainers) whether a trick would qualify. I may be mistaken but it seemed like it was her judgment call. YMMV

There is also a FB group I’m in called Trick Dog titles where people will post asking if a trick would qualify for novice, intermediate, or advanced.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

rosegold said:


> For handlers choice, I asked my evaluator (who’s also one of my trainers) whether a trick would qualify. I may be mistaken but it seemed like it was her judgment call. YMMV
> 
> There is also a FB group I’m in called Trick Dog titles where people will post asking if a trick would qualify for novice, intermediate, or advanced.


Thank you! I will look for that group.


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! I will look for that group.


I think asking your evaluator is the best way to go. They'll be the ones looking at the tricks after all. It doesn't hurt to teach whatever trick you like anyway, though. You can always add it to the performer routine.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

holycarp said:


> I think asking your evaluator is the best way to go. They'll be the ones looking at the tricks after all. It doesn't hurt to teach whatever trick you like anyway, though. You can always add it to the performer routine.


Thanks. I have used two different evaluators and don’t know who I’m planning to ask next since I’m just now starting on working on these. Do people use the same evaluator over time?

Our obedience club is just now opening up and starting classes again. I’m sure I could find someone there who can evaluate.


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Thanks. I have used two different evaluators and don’t know who I’m planning to ask next since I’m just now starting on working on these. Do people use the same evaluator over time?
> 
> Our obedience club is just now opening up and starting classes again. I’m sure I could find someone there who can evaluate.


I'm not sure haha. Just seems easier to? At least, find a nice one and keep in contact


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

holycarp said:


> I'm not sure haha. Just seems easier to? At least, find a nice one and keep in contact


Ha. It would be. I’ve been flying by the seat of my pants in this past year or so of craziness in the world. I will try to hunt one down to do my bidding. 😅


----------



## holycarp (Jan 3, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Ha. It would be. I’ve been flying by the seat of my pants in this past year or so of craziness in the world. I will try to hunt one down to do my bidding. 😅


Haha yeah, I didn't even know the trick titles were a thing at first. I just wanted someone to get me a beer from the fridge when I wanted to be a couch potato. Then I found out our puppy kindergarten teacher was an evaluator, and I'm pretty sure all kindergarten teachers (puppies or children) are nice people.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you! I will look for that group.


A good resource is 101 Dog Tricks by Kyra Sundance. You can go by what they are listed as in there. As far as doing a Jump and an A'Frame or something similar, it's not that your evaluator won't see if that way. Actual equipment isn't allowed to be used.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Abeille said:


> A good resource is 101 Dog Tricks by Kyra Sundance. You can go by what they are listed as in there. As far as doing a Jump and an A'Frame or something similar, it's not that your evaluator won't see if that way. Actual equipment isn't allowed to be used.


Oh great. Thank you. I will look for 101 Dog Tricks.

I'm glad you told me that about the equipment. It saves me turning it in and being told it's not allowed.

Edit: Found it and it is now on my Kindle. I love working on tricks with Logan and he seems to love it also.


----------

